# Accident Report



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I knew better . . . 
The step ladder has been stored for years hanging vertically on the outside wall of the shop under the cover that shelters the wooden deck. The problem is the ceiling fan.
Countless times I've remembered to lower the ladder to horizontal before carrying it through the maze of deck furniture. I've often cautioned myself that I must always remember to do so. Today I forgot. 

The stepladder struck the schoolhouse globe on the light fixture under the ceiling fan. Glass rained down on the very hairless top of my head. Seems like one piece landed pointy-end-down. 
Suddenly I had blood streaming in rivulets off my nose and chin. The cut bled profusely and I wondered if I would get it stopped. After applying several layers of folded paper towel with direct pressure for 15 minutes or so, I was finally able to take a look at it. The cut was embarrassingly small - less than 1/2 inch long. Couldn't believe it bled so much. 

Now to find another place for the ladder . . .


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow! Glad you're ok. Head wounds do bleed profusely. DAMHIK
Maybe a shorter ladder?>


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gene Howe said:


> Maybe a shorter ladder?>


sub ladder work out...

glad yur still w/ us though...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Strange how quickly things can go south . Glad to hear your ok as when I was reading about the blood part , I was expecting stitches


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad you are OK, Andy, OOwee,gives me shivers he thought of raining glass you could have looked up at that instant and got a piece in your eye. 

You are right it is time to find a new spot to hang the ladder. Do you remember what you were getting the ladder for? LOL

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick's right. Sub the job out. We're getting too old for ladders anyway. As the younger guy packs the ladder you'll see that he's about to hit the fan so you can warn him.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm very sorry to learn of this. It happens in the best of families.
Me and ladders DO NOT MIX. Sometimes the least little amount of blood can make a really terrifying mess.
We're all glad you're OLDER & WISER.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Very sorry to hear you got hurt and I'm glad it wasn't serious.

Now the fire and rescue part of me kicks in. 

Head and face injuries bleed heavily for a short time, even if they are just minor injuries. Expect it. Do something to stop the bleeding as best as you can, like a clean towel, or gauze dressing, but keep it in place for 15-20 minutes and the bleeding will stop. Keep the towel or dressing held in place and with a mild pressure applied. An ice pack will also help to minimize the bleeding/swelling, but keep this same bandaging protection in place and don't keep removing and replacing it for this first initial period, or it may never stop bleeding. Don't panic and you and/or the patient will likely be fine. 

After this initial period you can usually just replace this first bandaging with a Band-aid and nothing else will be needed. If, during this inspection you find a serious cut, replace the towel or bandaging material with a fresh bandage of the appropriate size and seek medical help immediately. It won't bleed much after this first heavy bleeding period, even if it's quite serious, as long as you keep the first dressing held in place for this entire first 15-20 minute period. 

If it was an impact blow, have someone frequently (every few minutes) check the eyes of the injured person to make certain that the pupils of both eyes are the same size and change the same way when a brighter light is shined into them. If their pupils suddenly appear significantly different or don't change the same, the injured person likely has a concussion and needs professional medical attention as soon as possible.

Charley


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

DonkeyHody said:


> I knew better . . .
> The step ladder has been stored for years hanging vertically on the outside wall of the shop under the cover that shelters the wooden deck. The problem is the ceiling fan.
> Countless times I've remembered to lower the ladder to horizontal before carrying it through the maze of deck furniture. I've often cautioned myself that I must always remember to do so. Today I forgot.
> 
> ...


I am truly glad you are okay, but what about pictures?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good to hear your ok.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I feel your pain, Andy!
I hit an 8' fl. fixture with a bundle of EMT...1966 it was.
Bled like a stuck pig, and in my case the ER had to remove glass from my scalp, and stitches were involved. 
Workers Comp was most unhappy; no protective screens over the fixtures. That changed pretty quick.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

First, that it was a superficial wound and not more serious is a good thing; that it bled so profusely, as head and facial wounds ten to do, greatly reduces the chances of infection. the probability of infection is not zero however so care must be taken until it is healed. I wish you a complete, rapid and uneventful recovery.

I don't think this accident had anything to do with age; it was only a momentary lapse of attention, and that can happen at any age. I can remember similar lapses over decades .Whether a person should be using a ladder is another matter, and that is how agile is the person. For example, I should never think of trying a ladder because I have no use of my legs. My gutters get cleaned bout once every few years when I get someone else to do it.. Someone who is stiff for example from arthritis or who has breathing problems or heart problems, might not want to be the user of the ladder.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

fell off a ladder 2 years ago and sold it the next day. Glad you are recovering well.


----------



## Hutzul (Oct 4, 2012)

Glad you are okay, but you may wish to think about safer lighting that can withstand hitting with long planks of wood accidentally and the occasional ladder etc. Stay safe Buddy .


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Andy...you dont need to find another place for the ladder...the obstruction has been cleared...just don't fix the globe... 

Glad it was not worse...


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Lucky you weren't badly hurt Andy & glad you're OK.Us ol' fellas got to slow down & be more carefull.(not saying you're an old fella)Cheers,JJ


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds like you lucked out, Andy!! My Son-in-law lucked out (although he did have a hairline fracture in his ankle) with a ladder/ligh fixture incident, but it could have been much worst. They had just bought their first house, near Dallas Texas, and we went to visit and check out their new house. Well their cable provider had came and installed their cable a week or two before we got there and they left their funky ladder. I don't like it, it's a combination adjustable ladder, that can also be made into a scaffold, of sorts. But anyway, even though my Son-in-law called them several times, they have never come back to get it. Anyway, he decided to change a light bulb in their cathedral ceiling foyer, while we were there. He set up the ladder and climbed up. He got to the light and had just started to undo the big glass globe, when the ladder collapsed. He, the big glass globe, and all, fell into the tangled up ladder, on the floor. I was knocked down, by part of the ladder, as I was looking on. I didn't have any injuries at all, and at first my Son-in-law thought, some how, he came out of it with no injuries. But as time went by, his angle swoll up. Hard headed, he didn't want to go to the E.R. But a few days later (after we had headed back home) he went and found out he had hairline fracture and had to wear a boot for a couple of weeks. Against our wishes, he's kept that ladder, and uses it. At least now he knows how to lock it!!


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Glad it turned out OK, Andy. Ladder has become a 4 letter word with me.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm not quite ready to get rid of the ladders just yet. I'm only 58 and still fairly agile, age considered. Pictures might have been impressive if I had gotten some before the bleeding stopped, but I was sort of busy then. The wound itself is quite UNimpressive without the red stuff. Y'all don't need pictures to understand how one manages to strike a light fixture with an 8' step ladder, so just use your imagination. I'm always intrigued with the role fate plays in accidents. Almost every accident could easily have been worse, could easily have been missed. Point is, the only way to avoid the big one is to avoid them all.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Glad you are ok. It is amazing that the scalp, being about the thinnest skin we have, can bleed like crazy from a small cut. Busted mine on a overhead cabinet once and ended up with 4 staples. Hmm, maybe that is why I'm so crazy.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad it wasn't more serious Andy.

I have been placed on permeant ladder probation since I got stuck in a tree while trying to cut off some limbs. What a mistake I made when I told my wife that she shouldn't call in some one to do the job... 
I showed her???


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm glad it wasn't more serious, Andy. I'm always banging into things trying to get my step ladder outta my garage, luckily it's just rafters and door frames though.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

look at the bright side....

you lost some blood...
your body replaced it...
out w/ the old and in w/ the new...
you should have some new vim and vigor to go w/ the ''topping off''....


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

So glad Andy, that it wasn't more serious. Consider yourself lucky, buddy. Ken was at work April 13, (JUST went back to work for the season... only worked 4 days or so) and had to use a 7 or 8ft step ladder to go up and clean out a customers gutter. He got half way up the ladder and it gave way, and down Ken went. He crushed his left heel and fractured his left wrist. The picture showing the cast is from last week when they went in to reconstruct his heel. The top picture was taken a week after the fall, when he was able to get the swelling down. The doctor said whatever Ken did, he did it right, because most people aren't ready for surgery to repair as soon as he was; usually takes at least two weeks. Ken's going on three weeks, and he's supposed to get the cast off Wed. but will be in a boot with no weight baring allowed for at least an additional 10 weeks. He's out of commission till at least July sometime. Guess he won't be doing those yard modifications to the new house just yet. On a positive note, had we not just spent the $200 on his new boots, he probably would have crushed his foot, instead of just his heel. The boots he had been wearing had no sole left to them to speak of, and were el cheapos.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ouch...
hope Ken mends well...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear of Ken's injuries, Barb; best wishes for a full and speedy recovery!
Maybe Ken would like to elaborate on what happened (that he _wouldn't_ do if he could have a do-over)?


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Sorry for Ken's bad luck. Hope he mends soon.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Sorry to hear of Ken's injuries, Barb; best wishes for a full and speedy recovery!
> Maybe Ken would like to elaborate on what happened (that he _wouldn't_ do if he could have a do-over)?


That's simple: He says he wouldn't get up on that ladder :lol:

No one else will get on a ladder period. Ken is the only one who says "it's part of my job, I have to do it," and swallows his fear of heights. What I think happened was that as he was ascending, the ladder gave a wobble, and it came off it's "stable foundation" causing the one leg to go into the soft ground and topple. Ken says he had it on asphalt, but that wobble could have shifted it off the edge.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That looks painful. I hope everything mends properly.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you, Andy, and I'm glad your accident wasn't worse. Hoping you're mending well.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> That looks painful. I hope everything mends properly.


Thank you.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Wishing Ken a speedy recovery and warning him as if that were needed, to stay off ladders in the future.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Bummer, Barb, hope Kens injuries repair Ok and he gets back to work soon. Foot injuries really put a person out of commission.
Hope they didn't cut his new boot off at the ER.

Herb


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Barb, Please find the strength and the courage, and help Ken find the courage and strength to get through this injuries. 

Ken is going to need physical therapy for his ankle and wrist when the bones are mended. In the meantime exercises that maintain strength are essential while he is on the mend. 

I was told just yesterday, 10 weeks after I was released from 20 days in a hospital bed that I had obviously lost upper body strength so I have some idea whereof I write.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The only way _I'll _do gutters...
(extension ladder and standoffs)


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Bummer, Barb, hope Kens injuries repair Ok and he gets back to work soon. Foot injuries really put a person out of commission.
> Hope they didn't cut his new boot off at the ER.
> 
> Herb


Nope, Herb. He was able to get the boot off. He kept it tight for compression till we got to the ER.then took it off. It helped keep it from swelling so much.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you for the well wishes everyone. We were told this type of injury is in many cases life-altering. Ken has always been a quick healer, and Ken and I both have the Faith that the Powers That Be will continue to mend Ken quickly and completely. Dan, Ken just saw your picture here and is gonna tell his boss if he ever expects Ken to even LOOK at another ladder then he will get one of these :lol:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Thank you for the well wishes everyone. We were told this type of injury is in many cases life-altering. Ken has always been a quick healer, and Ken and I both have the Faith that the Powers That Be will continue to mend Ken quickly and completely. Dan, Ken just saw your picture here and is gonna tell his boss if he ever expects Ken to even LOOK at another ladder then he will get one of these :lol:


I am surprised that his company didn't have those, we were always required by OSHA to have them on the extension ladders.
Also were required to have adjustable legs and non skid pads on the bottom. 
That was good thinking keeping the boot on to restrict the swelling, I have had to do that on similar circumstances. And once it is removed it won't go back on again. But we had guys with their brand new RedWings cut off in the ER.

Herb


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wear a hat. My late father-in-law was follically challenged. He wore a hat mainly for sunburn.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Ladder standoffs are terrific...been using them for donkey's years.

Unfortunately, they don't do a whole lot for a stepladder.

I was in the ER in Nanaimo several years ago, and a young fellow had fallen off a ladder while cleaning gutters. He landed on his shoulder and smashed it all to hell. Terrible mess.

Sure hope that Ken recovers from this one. Number two son injured his ankle about 30 years ago in a car accident. He has a few titanium pieces in the ankle keeping it together. Even after all these years, that ankle is till bothersome.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Well, this wasn't an extension ladder. It was a step. But the safer route would have been an extension ladder with those stabilizers on it. Ken wanted the pic you shared Dan, so he can go to his boss with the demand that he purchase and use it. Otherwise his boss will be the one climbing all ladders from now on


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> Ladder standoffs are terrific...been using them for donkey's years.
> 
> Unfortunately, they don't do a whole lot for a stepladder.


..








...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Well, this wasn't an extension ladder. It was a step. But the safer route would have been an extension ladder with those stabilizers on it. Ken wanted the pic you shared Dan, so he can go to his boss with the demand that he purchase and use it. Otherwise his boss will be the one climbing all ladders from now on


$40 Cdn., Barb.
Stand-off Arms | Canadian Tire
I think my point on the stepladder was, 'thanks but no thanks' 

Since the manufacturers have stopped including that backside drop down tray near the top, using them has become _more _dangerous, not less. My rule was (most of the time) one hand for the work and one hand for my own stability...can't do that when you have to hold the paint can in your hand while painting with the other.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen one of them before.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you have now...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> $40 Cdn., Barb.
> Stand-off Arms | Canadian Tire
> I think my point on the stepladder was, 'thanks but no thanks'
> 
> Since the manufacturers have stopped including that backside drop down tray near the top, using them has become _more _dangerous, not less. My rule was (most of the time) one hand for the work and one hand for my own stability...can't do that when you have to hold the paint can in your hand while painting with the other.


the tops of the ladders are redesigned after the the tray was removed to accommodate painting and tools...

.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Glad to hear you are ok !


Gary


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> the tops of the ladders are redesigned after the the tray was removed to accommodate painting and tools...
> 
> .


Yeh, I know, just not the same. 
I'm pretty sure they got rid of the trays because some idiots tried standing on them....real bad idea. Much pain followed, no doubt.
No room on those silly plastic tops for a mud tray and taping knives/etc.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

why are you taping off of a ladder...
stilts...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Not on My Watch!*



Stick486 said:


> why are you taping off of a ladder...
> stilts...


Nope. Nope. Nope...Not gonna happen. Ever. 
If I wanted to wear stilts I'd join the circus.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Geez Barb I just read this thread some more . Sorry to hear about Kens incident , that looks sore.
Hope he has a speedy recovery 

If it makes him feel any better , my buddy was only on the forth step of a step ladder and did not check to see how it was planted on the grass .
As he was on the forth step it slipped sideways causing him flip upside down making him land on his shoulder and head , and he's 6'5" tall so he went down hard . 
He broke 13 ribs in 16 places and they just looked at the x-rays again and they never healed and was told they never will . 
This was almost two years ago and he's in pain to this day .


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Nope. Nope. Nope...Not gonna happen. Ever.
> If I wanted to wear stilts I'd join the circus.


you are part of one...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> you are part of one...


I'm with Dan on that one, I saw a few experienced tapers take headers off stilts from tripping on a cord or something laying on the floor.

Herb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> Geez Barb I just read this thread some more . Sorry to hear about Kens incident , that looks sore.
> Hope he has a speedy recovery
> 
> If it makes him feel any better , my buddy was only on the forth step of a step ladder and did not check to see how it was planted on the grass .
> ...


Thank you. He goes Wednesday for his after surgery evaluation. He's supposed to get the cast off and the sutures removed (if they're ready). The cast on the wrist has another three weeks. Gonna beg for a fresh cast for these last three weeks; gonna explain if he doesn't get one, I may get asphixiated by the smell, that I'm too young to die :lol:


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Never seen one of them before.
> 
> Herb


Likewise. How would that work on ground which is not level? Are the outriggers adjustable? Looks good though.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

cocobolo1 said:


> Likewise. How would that work on ground which is not level? Are the outriggers adjustable? Looks good though.


Keith seems as tho they designed and patented it, but are not in business producing right now.
http://www.americanliquidwaste.com/2010/04/product-watch/stablebase-step-ladder-stabilizer/

Good idea, maybe someone will pick it up. 

They do not seem to be adjustable for uneven conditions, But could be made that way, the ladder legs would also have to be adjustable, and I have never seen an adjustable leg step ladder. Doesn't mean they don't exist.

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Re the step ladder stabilizers. You could accomplish the same thing (basically: I assume no liability) by sandwiching the legs between a couple of 2x's laying horizontally, on edge, tight to the ground. I'd think 4' long would be the minimum, 6' would be better. 
Sort of the same principle as the stabilizers on a crane truck.

Let me know how that works out for you...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

nice looking truck. Thats what you need to put those steel trusses up on the walls. need some pads under the outriggers first.

Herb


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeaaa, that don't look good Barb!! Glad he's on the mends!!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

DaninVan, funny you showed the crane truck... a buddy worked most of his life on a 65' Wilke crane truck, basically a ladder on a pole. He used to walk around on that, carrying stuff, not holding on (there's no side walls on that ladder). He used to walk across the top of pylon signs etc. Then he hurt himself in his front yard on an 8' step! His truck was something like the picture below but much older.


----------

